# A lie about the person above you



## Jaded (Jun 8, 2011)

Ithought this game might be fun to play.

The tittle says it all -just tell a lie about the person who post before you.

Please remember to follow the forum rules and do not try and insult other members or upset them with your lies.


----------



## LuellaJean (Jun 8, 2011)

Kayla drinks milk out of the carton. In the grocery store.


----------



## gothicmist (Jun 21, 2011)

Luella wears "day of the week" undies


----------



## LuellaJean (Jun 22, 2011)

OMG how did you know!? LOL!


----------



## TinysMom (Jun 22, 2011)

Gothic Mist watches "My Little Pony" and knows all the names of the ponies by heart....


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Jun 22, 2011)

Peg does not like rabbits at all.


----------



## Anaira (Jun 22, 2011)

Kate doesn't approve of showing bunnies.


----------



## gothicmist (Jun 24, 2011)

Reuben wont eat chicken because of the toes.


----------



## Must_Love_Pets (Jun 24, 2011)

Gothicmist sings to Panda playing the accordian and expectsPandato sing along.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Jun 24, 2011)

Julie likes to paint Thor's toenails bright pink.


----------



## LadyKat (Jun 24, 2011)

Brandy likes to dress Cinderella in florescent pink tutus.


----------



## gothicmist (Jun 24, 2011)

kat hates cats, she thinks they spelled it wrong.


----------



## megs (Jun 27, 2011)

gothicmist has a a fear of the unknown ....


----------



## patches2593 (Apr 20, 2012)

megs likes to floss in between her toes!!!!!!


----------



## StitchLover (Apr 21, 2012)

Patches2539 secretly loves pro-wrestling and knows all of the wrestler's stats.


----------



## Scarlett (May 14, 2012)

Rachael has an alligator she keeps in her bath tub.


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (May 14, 2012)

Sandy is secretly afraid on the dark


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (May 14, 2012)

of*


----------



## gmas rabbit (May 14, 2012)

Rachel is into mud wrestling.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (May 14, 2012)

Alma's bunnies make good stew. My bunnies are too lazy to cook anything!


----------



## Anaira (May 15, 2012)

Larry doesn't like large rabbits.


----------



## Anaira (May 15, 2012)

Larry doesn't like large rabbits.


----------



## Scarlett (May 15, 2012)

Ariana cooks goldfish for dinner.


----------



## Samara (May 15, 2012)

Sandy's sheets have Mr. Ed plastered all over them. Don't tell!


----------



## Scarlett (May 16, 2012)

Sammy's walls are decorated with Disney princesses!


----------



## Samara (May 16, 2012)

Sandy promised she wouldn't tell!!


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (May 16, 2012)

Sammy also dresses all her bunnies up as disney princess and makes them play tea party. Sammy and Atticus fight over who gets to be Cinderella.


----------



## Samara (May 16, 2012)

Katie sings so loudly in the shower that her rabbits cover their ears! :nod


----------



## melbaby80 (May 17, 2012)

Sammy said atticus could come live with me forever


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (May 17, 2012)

Melissa does not really have angora's. Its just a weave....:disgust:


----------



## Bonnie Lee (May 17, 2012)

Katie likes to burp the alphabet when she's alone


----------



## BunnyLove89 (May 17, 2012)

Bonnie Lee knows all of Justin Beiber's songs by heart and sings them in the shower.


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (May 17, 2012)

Jen cant sleep without her pillow pet


----------



## Anaira (May 18, 2012)

Rachel ATE her pillow pet.


----------



## Bonnie Lee (May 19, 2012)

Ariana likes to eat play dough


----------



## melbaby80 (May 19, 2012)

Bonnie chased the white rabbit down the hole.


----------



## Bonnie Lee (May 20, 2012)

Melissa is afraid of gold fish


----------



## melbaby80 (May 20, 2012)

Bonnie has a secret collection of bunny pajamas's complete with a bunny tail


----------



## Nancy McClelland (May 20, 2012)

Melissa has a bunny slipper fetish!


----------



## kmaben (Jul 6, 2012)

Larry likes to play with barbie dolls


----------



## agnesthelion (Jul 7, 2012)

Kaley has an irrational fear of geckos so the Geico commercials make her dive and hide under the nearest blanket.


----------



## ilovepets (Aug 5, 2012)

lisa hides under the couch cushions when it thunders out, and has the rabbits with her!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Aug 5, 2012)

Shelly dresses up and sings "Wagner" Operas to Snickers.


----------

